# pup growing up



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been taking pics of my pup here and there of proud and funny moments. I'd like to share them with you guys so here it goes.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

That is a good looking pup with beautiful markings.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been complimented on that a lot. Thanks. I guess I didn't take her due to the markings. We took her because she was the smartest one and very timid for a GSP.


----------

